# DF: Bob Reilly: I Single-Handedly Kept MMA Out Of New York



## Clark Kent (Oct 28, 2010)

*Bob Reilly: I Single-Handedly Kept MMA Out Of New York
By snakerattle79 - 10-28-2010 05:40 PM
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

N.Y. Assemblyman Bob Reilly: &#8220;I Single-Handedly Kept MMA Out Of New York&#8221; | Steve Rattlesnake MMA

Can you point to a specific piece of legislation that has benefited the taxpayers of New York State?

Bob: Reilly: Probably the single effort that I did, and I wont say that its the most important, is my single effort to keep ultimate fighting(MMA) out of New York State. And why those who advocate this violent and vicious sport for the reason that it will bring money to this state, I, in fact, claim it will not. The owners of ultimate fighting who have recently spent $174,000, giving that money to various legislators and political parties and have paid their lobbyists $10,000 a month for a number of years are in fact in bankruptcy court in Las Vegas at this very moment to the tune of $7 billion. These are the people who some people advocate bringing in to New York. Im proud of the fact that almost single-handedly I have kept this out of New York not only because violence begets violence and its not what we should have in our state, but also it ultimately saves us money by not having this sport in New York.


Read More...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 28, 2010)

The problem with the NYS government is, if there isn't something in it for them, they're against it.  Right now, the only place for MMA fights in NY are on Indian reservations, where the fights are often done under less than sane conditions. (poor safety, no insurance, etc).  So rather than allow the fights under controlled conditions, they get pushed into the back room. Mean while, Pennsylvania just legalized it and promoters are heading that way, boosting the economy.


----------



## KenpoVzla (Oct 29, 2010)

What a narrow minded person. Add rules, regulations.... no problem, but taking pride in banning it?

Not sure how old this article is, but MMA is a legitimate sport and its reputation has grown over the years. 

I hope this backfires somehow.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 29, 2010)

I take it then that there's no crime, unemployment,social problems etc in New York then for this guy to look at sorting so he picks on MMA? 

It's a sport which can be well regulated, it brings money in, provides employment and in these days of credit crunch and hard times should be welcomed. I bet he hasn't thought of the people it could benefit other than the promotion itself, there's taxi drivers, security staff, venue staff, medical staff, local clubs and pubs/bars etc etc who could benefit from a fight night. The city could charge a licence fee if they wish.

Has he stopped boxing as well then?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 29, 2010)

NY's politicians are a rather useless lot.  Last year they basically froze the state government for several months over a dispute on who the guy in charge was. They'd walk in, sign in, and leave, thereby ending the session, claim that cutting through the chamber to use the bathroom justified a quorum, etc. They've got a track record of killing actual useful legislation, in favor of bills that enrich themselves.  NYS is reported to have one of the most corrupt state governments in the US.  So, articles like this don't surprise me. 

The added jobs for event staff, increased business for nearby venues and transportation, and yes, overtime for police all could help economically. But, Helping NYrs is far towards the bottom of a NY Senator or Assemblyman's TODO List.


----------

